# Cost Benefit Analysis (CBA) in support of ALARP decisions



## sayed00 (3 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى

السلام عليكم

العنوان عالية مهم جدا لكل المتخصصين بمجال السلامة و جميع المهندسين اصحاب القرار 

نحن جميعا نتكلم على السلامة المطلقة - نريد كل شيئ بدون حوادث او بمعنى اصح منع جميع الاخطار و يكون الريسك صفر

هل هذا ممكن؟؟

نعم ممكن ان نصل لهذا المستوى لكن اسأل نفسك سؤال كم سوف يكلف؟ البعض سوف يقول لى و ما علاقة التكلفة بالسلامة - نقول دائما ان عندما يتعلق الامر بالسلامة لا نفكر كم يكلف

لا لابد ان نكون عمليين فى تفكيرنا و ندرس كم سوف يكلف الامر و نعرضة على تققيم المخاطر و نحدد المستوى المسموح بة

كل ذلك نعرضة فى موضوع غاية فى الاهمية فى منتديات سلامتك

يمكنكم مشاركتنا فى الموضوع و ابداء الرئ

الموضوع من هنا

تحياتى


----------

